# [solved] ACPID won't start

## deathcon1

I'm having an issue with ACPI where it won't start because "/proc/acpi/event" is in use or busy.  Any ideas?  I can't find anything on Google, and as this is a laptop ACPI is pretty important AFAIK.   This was confirmed to be happening on another users system as well with the latest ACPI on the Gentoo IRC, but nobody know's why.Last edited by deathcon1 on Wed Jul 02, 2008 2:57 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Sadako

AFAIK if Xorg doesn't find acpid running it uses /proc/acpi/event directly, so maybe that's your problem?

grep the Xorg logs (`grep -i acpi /var/log/Xorg.0.log`) to see what it tells you.

If this is the case then you just need to ensure acpid is started before Xorg (or xdm or whatever).

Of course it's entirely possible that you're not using Xorg at all, in which case this isn't much help...

----------

## deathcon1

That did it, thanks.

----------

## HotBBQ

I added acpid to the boot startup level and I am still getting this error.  Is there some other mechanism I need to use?

----------

## deathcon1

Do the logs say anything or what does trying to start ACPID in the foreground say?

----------

## HotBBQ

 *deathcon1 wrote:*   

> Do the logs say anything or what does trying to start ACPID in the foreground say?

 

I found the problem.  The /proc/acpid/event interface is deprecated in the kernel.  I just recently upgraded to a new kernel version and I did not enable the deprecated code.  There is a Gentoo bug report as well as an upstream bug, but it doesn't seem like anyone is working the issue.

----------

## Kulfaangaren!

 *Hopeless wrote:*   

> AFAIK if Xorg doesn't find acpid running it uses /proc/acpi/event directly, so maybe that's your problem?
> 
> grep the Xorg logs (`grep -i acpi /var/log/Xorg.0.log`) to see what it tells you.
> 
> If this is the case then you just need to ensure acpid is started before Xorg (or xdm or whatever).
> ...

 

I realize this thread is solved but just wanted to add a few comments.

What you mentions about Xorg, the same goes for hald, it also uses /proc/acpi/event directly if acpid isn't started in which case it uses /var/run/acpid.socket. However I find that the best way to debug problems like this when files or resources are busy is to use lsof. In my case I used the following cmdline to find out it was hald that blocked my acpid:

mymachine   ~ # lsof +c 15 /proc/acpi/event

COMMAND  PID USER   FD   TYPE DEVICE SIZE       NODE NAME

hald-addon-acpi   3757 root    3r   REG    0,3    0 4026531940 /proc/acpi/event

mymachine   ~ #

lsof is a wonderful tool  :Smile: 

// Fredrik

----------

